# Starting to search for a Breeder near W. Coast



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, All,

I'm Laura from S. Cal, and I am looking to add a Standard Poodle to our family in the next year or so. It would be our only dog, and we have three young boys. 

The main things I want in a dog is a great temperament (calm,loving, loyal,and wanting to please) and good health. It's a plus if the dog looks like the pictures of the show dogs I see....that would be great. But definitely personality, smarts and health are vastly more important to us. 

We are on a budget (one income, as I'm a Stay at home mom), but can definitely take care of a dog, and see the wisdom of paying a bit more on the front end if it means we may not have astronomical vet bills because we bought an unsound dog to begin with. I think we could budget about 1500 for a puppy/adult dog. We could stretch a little more, maybe, but not much....and it would be wonderful if we could stay under budget (but not at the expense of getting a less than great dog, of course!!) .

We'd really like to be able to drive to meet the breeder, and pick up the dog ourselves. That would mean we would need to find a breeder in CA, AZ, UT (southern) NV, WA, or OR. I understand that CA breeders have to charge more and so I don't know if going with a breeder close to home would be our best bet? 

Sorry this is getting so long. So, here's my wish list: an apricot, cream or white female Standard on the smaller side (closer to 50 lbs than 80) , sweet and more laid back and gentle in temperament, and of good, healthy heritage, with a track record for living a long time. I would be happy with an older puppy or adult too. Might be easier not to go through the baby stage with a dog with my three boys underfoot, actually .

Any suggestions for breeders who breed doggies like I described for a good price??

I'm not in any hurry, and as this is (I hope) about a 12-15 year investment, we want to take our time and find just the right poodle child for us! 

Thanks so much for any and all help and suggestions


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Why do CA breeders have to charge more?

Me being nosy 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you looked at the Poodle Club of America website? It has a breeder referral section. I happen to know the lady for southern California referral is very nice and helpful.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Why do CA breeders have to charge more?
> 
> Me being nosy
> 
> ...



I sure wish that wasn't the case, Tabitha! But, I've just noticed from sites that do post prices, as well as comments on here about prices that CA seems to be the most expensive place to purchase a dog. I guess cost of living? I dont know  .


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

jazzipoodle said:


> Have you looked at the Poodle Club of America website? It has a breeder referral section. I happen to know the lady for southern California referral is very nice and helpful.


No, I haven't yet. Thanks for the advice. I will check out their web site  .


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Desert Reef Standard Poodles is in Southern Utah. 

Desert Reef Standard Poodles - Desert Reef

She is right in your price range. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I am hoping to speak more with Karen. She seems very nice and knowledgeable about breeding and the breed in particular! It's also nice that it's a do-able drive. Thanks for suggesting her. It seems that many people on here think she's great, and that's good to know.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that she has a litter on the ground so she's probably super busy. If she hasn't replied to your email, be patient because I am sure she will get back to you as soon as the puppies require less attention.

She has been very very responsive. Her replies have always been detailed and pleasant to read. I have contacted over 40 breeders (toys, minis, spoos and other breed) so my sample size is pretty good 

She travels to SoCal a few times every year. So if the timing is right, she can even deliver the puppy (or meet halfway). I hope things will work out for you. Oh, maybe you can start preparing your reference list - most reputable breeders would ask for references.

Good luck!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

She has answered my inquiry, even as busy as she is. I am grateful that she's willing to dialogue with me at all, seeing that we may be about a year out from buying a dog. She is a gracious person, and she really has beautiful dogs! I go to other web sites, but end up back at her's, wishing the time was right right now! Maybe sometime in the not too distant future...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad that you have heard from her already! Isn't it great? Now all you have to do is to wait patiently till the right timing  Oh, or you can start doing your research on puppy training, food, etc. Let the fun begin~

I sound like I am the one who's waiting for a pup


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol! You're right, though! This time can be used to get ready to be a more "expert" poodle owner than I would be without all this info. I am learning about the optimum diet, and grooming, good breeding practices, and more. Good stuff!


----------

